# Motor dropped off!!!



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Haha, I dropped the motor off the totalled R32 that I got. I cut the car down in pieces already so the front breaks are up for grab too if anyone's interested







. That car was hit at the front passenger side and driver airbag blew, the motor is not damaged from accident but it get totalled by insurance company:screwy: The motor will lay down and sleep under my beetle hood. The full interior of R32 went into my GTI. Now just wait to pull out 1.8T and all suspension out of my beetle, then clean it up.








Crappy pictures because I was in hurry this morning.


















_Modified by Good Old Car at 6:36 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Motor dropped off!!! (Good Old Car)*

ahhh, took me a couple reads but I got it.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

r32 engine in beetle = hotness


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Motor dropped off!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ahhh, took me a couple reads but I got it.








Sorry, I know my English sucks.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Motor dropped off!!! (Good Old Car)*

How much did u get the motor for? 
Which transmission are u gonna run and are you doing AWD?


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

I paid for the whole totalled R32 with 50k miles so I have got all parts to swap. (The shift knob and dead pedal were stolen on the way ship to my place







)
So I have thought to do AWD but after I set up turbo. It's about same money to set up turbo and welding and install the rear floor pan. Moreover, rear R32 floor pan is not good as TT for new beetle. The AWD is behind turbo then








I was thinking to use early GLI 24V FWD 6 speeds. I found one but it's long to wait to be mine. I will use the one that comes with the engine. R32 transmission ratio is the same as GLI 24V 6 speeds so it's not a problem, also it's good for AWD plan in future after my account is better than this










_Modified by Good Old Car at 1:39 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Thats cool man, wish i had knowledge to do something like this.
Whats involved as far as wiring? What year beetle do you have?
Are you going to be using r32 wiring cluster and keys?
When you do a swap like this, what does one do about doors electronics and windows etc ... This all cant be plug and play ...haha


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

damn dude, you are one industrious fellow! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (water&air)*

nice


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

2002 1.8T. I'm going to use the Lupo GTI cluster, but I need to find the diagram of it if I need to. I will have never known until I put the motor in and plug into Lupo GTI cluster. As far as I know it should work because the plugs behind the cluster are same as R32. Also I believe that Lupo gti will have same diagram as New beetle RSI.








The engine wiring will be from R32 definitely. I hope that I will not have too much headache from wiring since my beetle is 2002 and has newer any plugs style changed from 98-01 already. I will remain beetle interior wires. 
The things that I concern so far is the A/C line position in engine room I keep looking at RSI engine room to see where everything sits.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Thats cool man, wish i had knowledge to do something like this.


Believe me, I'm not better than anyone but Bentley manual can help you most of time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

I just finished this thing.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

nice!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

what is that>?


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

That's my V-dub pumpkin.


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

you just putting the motor in or doing the full r32 conversion?


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

I will put R32 motor and transmission in it first, then turbo it.
The full 4wd version will be in the second plan after turbo it. I try to find TT floor pan. As I concern from searching and talk to a guy at Induktion, TT and R32 rear floor pan will fit but R32 floor pan will be difficult to fit since the rear end is a bit wider than beetle. 


_Modified by Good Old Car at 12:59 PM 10-31-2008_


----------



## david214365 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

wow thats incredible when my turbo s 1.8t craps out one day i will be doing an r32 or a vr6 swap but my 1.8 still has some life in it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

The project get real started today. That R32 is waiting for rebuilt engine R32T.


































_Modified by Good Old Car at 7:29 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i like what i see good work keep it up


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

It was pain when I tried to pull the all ECU wiring from under the dash panels through fire wall, a bunch of bolts and screws I have to put them back in place.
The front sway bar will be replaced along with the PSS9 and all new bushings.
I will keep update but I only work on it once a week.


_Modified by Good Old Car at 8:34 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

this is a sexxxxxxxxy projecttt


----------



## turbosric (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (35i 2000)*

Ugh i'm freaking green with ENVY!!!!!!!!
No fair! *hmph*!


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Another week passed, we just run the ECU wires through the fire wall and clean grease and dust out the engine room. The 3 pedals are installed and the manual shift box is replaced. All front suspension bushings are replaced to heavy duty. Front sway is up. The battery may be relocated to the trunk because it's the right time to do at once.
Hopefully the motor will be on the car and start up next week.
































If anyone knows what I need for battery relocation, please let me know. I'd appreciate a lot. Thank you!


_Modified by Good Old Car at 10:36 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

I have to say one work "sick". Good job and keep up the sweet work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## david214365 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

for the battery just run a positive lead to the trunk and find a nice ground and ground it in the trunk,but if its not a good ground your alternator wont charge the battery right. then get a battery box i used one for a boat and you might want to vent it somehow the batteries produce gasses. there is a vent in the trunk behind the carpet when you pull up the spare tire cover you could use that. i didnt worry about it cause in texas i usually go windows down.


----------



## david214365 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (david214365)*

you need 16 feet of positive lead by the way its hard to measure but that will make it all the way to the back of the trunk from the original location and forgot to mention to grounf it where the rear seatbelt clip is (on the bolt). if you have any questions let me know. car looks great cant wait to see it done.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that car is going to be rippin!


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (david214365)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david214365* »_for the battery just run a positive lead to the trunk and find a nice ground and ground it in the trunk,but if its not a good ground your alternator wont charge the battery right. then get a battery box i used one for a boat and you might want to vent it somehow the batteries produce gasses. there is a vent in the trunk behind the carpet when you pull up the spare tire cover you could use that. i didnt worry about it cause in texas i usually go windows down.


_Quote, originally posted by *david214365* »_you need 16 feet of positive lead by the way its hard to measure but that will make it all the way to the back of the trunk from the original location and forgot to mention to grounf it where the rear seatbelt clip is (on the bolt). if you have any questions let me know. car looks great cant wait to see it done.

Thank you very much. I'm worried about the gas of battery too, but my buddy told me the brand of a good one with is closed system. I cant remember the brand. What size of the positive wire do I need? I have no idea what I need to finish it.
Thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Added to tracked topics.
Keep up the good work dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## david214365 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

im not sure what gauge wire it is ill check tomorrow and let you know... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (david214365)*

Thank you!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

run a 0/2 gauge wire and you should be fine for the winters. I purchased the battery relocation kit from Jegs and was enough wire to run to the trunk, make a ground, and I have some left over. The nice thing about the Jeg's wire is that it is also fairly flexible so you can snake it around.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_run a 0/2 gauge wire and you should be fine for the winters. I purchased the battery relocation kit from Jegs and was enough wire to run to the trunk, make a ground, and I have some left over. The nice thing about the Jeg's wire is that it is also fairly flexible so you can snake it around.

Cool. I think I will get 2 gauge wire then. Do you run the wire through the driver side door trim?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

i ran mine out one of the drains in the spare tire well and followed the brake lines up the drivers side of the car past the ABS pump.


----------



## david214365 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yea mine is 2 gauge as well i just ran it through the gromet near the brake pedel and down by the drivers side door just under the carpet


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (david214365)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david214365* »_yea mine is 2 gauge as well i just ran it through the gromet near the brake pedel and down by the drivers side door just under the carpet

Thank you for update!!!. I think I will be getting 2 gauge and run it through the big plastic box where the ECU wire and all wires go in the car because I have everything open now








Little update from last night. The motor is on the car now but have something to figure it out.


----------



## david214365 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

yea that would be the way to do it... please post up some more pics im interested to see


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (david214365)*

if you hit any snags or have questions, PM me.








Good luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_if you hit any snags or have questions, PM me.








Good luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You have PM.
Now the motor is on the car, PSS9's are installed too. We are adjusting the front end and also have been stuck at the R32 radiator fan plugs to original beetle wires plug on the car.
The battery is relocated to the trunk, Power steering fluid and the fuses box is mounted. After front end is done, the interior is next.


























_Modified by Good Old Car at 8:12 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Somethings have been done.
















Now it looks like a car after front end is back on.
















Coming wheels BBS GT 19" 3 pieces, 5x100. Not sure they will match my car.
















Last :my other winter drivers.








Another project. Not mine







Super clean MK2 GTI


























_Modified by Good Old Car at 8:22 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Sick man does the car run yet, do you still have ac...love the wheels too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Not run yet.. I have to cut the exhaust resonator out from my old TT catback because R32 cat is the way long. Also, we are working on some interior things. We start the engine twice without catback. Sound is so sick hahaha. We custom made the A/C line. That is the hard part of this project. The beetle one won't work because it hits intake manifold, R32 one is too long for beetle engine room.










_Modified by Good Old Car at 8:31 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very nice!


----------

